# What are your "pet peeves"



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll share a few of mine

When people think that changing a bit will have magic effects on thier horse.

When people try to ride a horse in a rope halter that they can barely ride in a snaffle because they have a "connection" with thier horsey.

Teenage riders with a year of experience that try to start colts and lecture about the "right" way to do things.

I really hate when people leave halters on thier horses when turned out in a pasture. Not only is it unsafe but it's trashy looking too.

Nothing I have listed is meant to offend. Please share some of your peeves.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Lazy Barn Managers

Impatient Riders who blame their horse for their own mistakes.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

People who avoid trainings issues because the "horse doesn't like it". (Who's really in charge?!)


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

mine is a pet peeve I have with my horse it's a fight to get her to stand for mounting, my other one is lazy and rude barn managers.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Is it sad to say I have many?  
The one thing I hate more than anything is inexperienced kids or adults, not taking experienced people's advice. 
_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Failing to train a horse to do simple tasks because you 'don't want to hurt or cause him to get upset'...

Those "horse People" who claim to know everything about everything about horses, training, breeding, etc, when in reality they don't have a clue. 

People who try to push a certain trainer on everyone, just because of the results they've had. 

People who break a horse, and claim it's been trained in 'natural horsemanship'. There is a difference between 'bucking a horse out' and showing him what you want...duh!

People who are inexperienced purchasing a just as inexperienced horse, regardless of whether it's 'first horse' or not... I know people who've been riding for years, but still couldn't take on a 'greenie' horse, and yet one friend did just that...needless to say, she doesn't have that horse anymore.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ugh i hate when people think they know everything but they dont. 
I hate it when people clame the horse is more broke than it is.
I hate it when people crank there horses heads down and say look how collected he is!
I hate when people think putting a harsher bit on there horse will solve there problems. 
I hate how teenage girls in barrel racing think there horse will go faster the more they whip and jab the horses side with spurs (this is my biggest pet peeve i want to take the girl and do the same to her!!!)

Anyways there ya go lol.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

People that smack their horse and brag about it and act like it is training.

People that lead their horse with their hand under the chin of the horse and try to control a 1000lb animal with their 3 lb hand.

People that make most horses nervous and then blame the horse.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Fun thread 

People who dont know what they are doing so train the horse the opposite of what they want and then blame the horse

People who claim their horse is stupid (no its usually the handler that is stupid)

People who ask for advice then argue that the advice is wrong

People who buy a horse get it home and immediately start working it, never giving the horse time to settle in to its new surroundings

Have to steal this one



> People that lead their horse with their hand under the chin of the horse and try to control a 1000lb animal with their 3 lb hand.


We call that the death grip and I dont know why people dont understand the gripping a horse under the chin is constant pressure and most horses will fight you if you do that. Ughh. Our 4H teaches the kids to lead like that which I think is ridicules!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

little kids who run around horses and don't listen even when their parent or guardian tell them to stop. 

the same little kid who gets put in time out and starts screaming bloody murder because they aren't allowed to "pet the pretty ponies" anymore. 

Anybody with less than three years experience who tries to correct me or any rider with many years over with experience. 

Show riders who claim that because they show that automatically makes them better than everybody else who doesn't show. 

People that stress "my horse is prettier than yours". Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If I think your horse is ugly nothing you say or do is going to change that. I'm entitled to my opinion...back off. (sorry mini rant). 

People that let their untrained dogs loose with their horse and then yell and scream at the horse because it's defending itself from an untrained dog.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve would be seeing people treat their horse unfairly and misunderstanding it, then blaming the horse for it.
"To err is human, to blame the horse is even more human"

Annoying little lesson kids (or just lesson kids in general) that won't follow rules because they think that no one will correct them....or worse, annoying lesson kids that will take your $3000 saddle and ride in it, and when yelling at them, and telling them to get off and use their own saddle, they say "well I didn't know it's yours" and keep on riding.

Instructors that don't know what the heck they are talking about (like "all horses need grain to survive"....something that my first instructor told me back when I was 14....if she could only see my horses now...no grain needed, unless grain makes them loose lbs)

People that say they dislike a method or discipline, but are basing their opinion all on beginners of that method or discipline

I could go on and on.....I'll stop now


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Parents who don't watch their kids at shows. I've had a kid trow a rock at my horse while I was in the show ring. Flew right in front of my horses face.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Cocky riders. There is nothing worse. No, I'm not impressed by you OR your horse, back off and stop bragging to me.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

1) People who resort to stronger bits to "fix" a heavy horse, strong horse, horse who takes the bit - when 9x out of 10, it issue really is holes in the horses training and the riders

2) Riders who resort to gadgets *martingales, flash nosebands, draw reins, etc, etc* same as above - and use them not only uneducatedly, but for the wrong reasons.

3) Handsy Riders. 

4) Riders who jump, jump, jump, jump, jump. RIDING isn't just about jumping. Jumoping is dressage with speed bumps, work on your dressage to benefit both your horse and you. This is detremintal to your horses legs and joints. Educate yoursef. 

5) People who feel they have the right to discipline your own horse. Or anyone elses horse. You DO NOT have the right - regardless. 

6) Riders who pull their horses faces into a headset and believe their horses are either truely collected, or know better and do it anyways.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Marecare said:


> People that smack their horse and brag about it and act like it is training.
> 
> 
> People that make most horses nervous and then blame the horse.


 
i hate those so much ! ugh people are rediculous ! i know someone & the whole time she rides shes kicking my pony in the sides & then she gets mad when he goes faster so she keeps a death grip on his face & then she complains that her hands hurt ! my poor guy is so confused & stressed out


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> 1) People who resort to stronger bits to "fix" a heavy horse, strong horse, horse who takes the bit - when 9x out of 10, it issue really is holes in the horses training and the riders
> 
> 2) Riders who resort to gadgets *martingales, flash nosebands, draw reins, etc, etc* same as above - and use them not only uneducatedly, but for the wrong reasons.
> 
> ...


Took the words out of my ... fingers?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

people who expect instant results from anything,
switching bits, supplements....

people who let their dogs loose, or even close to a horse at a show
not ever horse has seen a dog, your dog could end up dead... 

cheep people and b/os
horses are not for people who dont have the money. if something is 
wrong pay the friggen vet to come out, it could be more serious then you 
think. if you need help with your horse, pay a qualified trainer. 
......
to the op. We leave our horses halters on in the pasture, unless they get rubs, because they're breakaway halters. I would like to be able to catch my horses if they get loose.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

People who will NOT tie a horse since it will break it's neck if tied solid.
People who ride bitless when they should be riding in a bit.
People who think there is no place for a curb bit.
Kids who start riding at 5 and by 13 think they know it all.
Kids training their own horses
Barefoot fanatics who think shoing a horse destroys his feet.
People who think they have to walk softly around a horse in case it doesn't like something.

Churchill summed it up with " Walk softly and carry a big stick""


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

People who dont take the time to correct problems and just say "it her personality thats all..."

Parents who stick little kids on green or hard to handle horses...

People who think the only way to let a horse know your in charge is to be rough with them

Cheap people who buy crap hay and crap feed an expect their horse to be in great shape....especially when there is nothing but dirt in the pasture....(personal rant...sorry...)

People who use gadgets improperly...

People who insist curb bits are harsh an want every horse on a snaffle....sorry my boy hates snaffles and prefers a curb...never found out why he just does...and if your light handed it doesnt matter...(sorry another mini rant...)

People who think all horses need shoes....

People who think they know everything...and argue with people who know more then them...

People who criticize other peoples riding when their riding is no better...

Need I continue? I could think of this stuff all day....


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

People who judge others with their profound horse knowledge yet don't know how to treat a minor scrape.
People who judge a foundation type quarter horse by the conformation of a TB.
Liars, Thieves..idiots
People who brag way too much about their own horse being perfect or close to it yet admit it kicks and bites
People who feel it is perfectly fine to state their opinions but if anyone disagrees they are stupid and need to shut up.
People who think you have to have 50k in the bank to own a horse..or have unlimited credit cards
People who bash and disrespect others for the "greater good"
People who have tons of book knowledge but absolutely no common sense
People who stick their heads in the sand and pretend everything is fine and dandy..when it is not.
People who "won't get involved" please if some woman is getting the crap beat out of her in the parking lot...do something don't just walk by like you didn't see it.
People who yell at their kids for no reason whatsoever...
Teachers who tell kids "use your words" yes I know this is common practice..
People who think because they can ride they know everything about horses.
People who are lazy and lack ambition
People who really believe it's all about them...it's not
People who justify their bad behavior by blaming someone else..Take responsibility no one held a gun to your head and MADE you act that way
People who wouldn't know integrity if it slapped them. 

OK I'll stop here, anyhow I have a very VERY long list..As you can guess I'm am pretty much anti-social. Ha Ha


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Pessoa gag bits and people using them even after they know how they work

People going barefoot to ''sae'' the horse but still think it's ok for said horse to be lame for a couple of years before the feet has ''toughened up'' enough..Especially if the horse is old and has bee sgoed its whole life. (I'm for barefoot but not to whatever cost it takes)

People thinking their ways are the only right ones. (I have opinions but I try to respect others too especially if they'veput some mind effort thinking about it)

Cushionlike treeless saddles that doesnt do their job (not good treeless saddles tho)

People chaning bits instead of fixing the problem, if any problem is reason to the change.

People who say standardbreds are worthless riding horses

uh...I can't sort the rest out but there's plenty of them


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

close2prfct said:


> (...)
> People who are lazy and lack ambition
> (...)
> OK I'll stop here, anyhow I have a very VERY long list..As you can guess I'm am pretty much anti-social. Ha Ha


Aw, I'm pet peeved because I'm lazy with no ambition? xD


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh. the worst of all..
People who doesn't think for themself..I mind less if they think backwards but try, than f they got it right bt just blindly followed tradition/whatever.
Like ''He's so good he's always right and he can't be wrong I'll just do as he say'' or ''It's always been like that''..
Of course I don't mind doing something you might not b completely sure of, like ''hmm..this person is usually right an I trust him, so lets try and see even if I'm not really sure about this thing''.. but think, use your brains...

Ok I'll shut up now


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

people who buy their kid a colt so that they can grow up together PUHLEEZE!!!!!!!

people who think that just because they have a $10,000.00 horse at a trainers 11 months out of the year have the better horse. (yeah, they got beat by a $500.00 dollar reining horse that belonged to my mom and trained by my sister THAT WAS FUNNNY)

people who have a stud just so they can say "I have a stallion"

people who don't take into consideration a horses quirks 

horse show parents who berate their kids while in the ring especially the ones that don't know how to ride themselves. 


quarter horses that fourbeat instead of canter UGGH

people who get roaring drunk and try to ride IMO alcohol doesn't mix with cars boats or horses 

people who "COWBOY a horse" and you all know what i mean (see above)

people who don't expect their horse to behave on the ground then get hurt and blame the poor horse manners people manners

Well i could go on and on but am out of time


but that was fun


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

People that take a 1000 pd animal and talk to it like its a 3 pd toy poodle, and refuse to correct their horse when its running all over them, because "he didn't mean to do it"

People that treat their horses like they should be in the house. I understand blanketing a horse in freezing weather, but putting them in the stall and putting a blanket on them because its in the 60's is wrong.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmmm....

People who think that it requires gadgetry to control a horse.

People who think that if you use a gadget at all in training then you're "abusing" the horse.

People who don't understand that there is a purpose for a curb bit, and that when used correctly they can be great tools.

People who think that every horse must wear shoes/eat grain.

People who think that no horse needs shoes/requires grain.

People who look at someone trying to work with a rank horse and laugh and say how much fun the horse is having or how pretty he is when he rears/bucks/kicks out.

People with major and unaddressed horsey behavioral problems telling me (as I sit sideways in the saddle, my horse standing happily on a loose rein)that I'm doing something wrong in my training.

Show judges who judge every horse in an open division as a foundation QH (or tb, or pony, or...)

And... to finish...
People who think that The Black Stallion is real, and that their first horse can be a rank Arab stallion and that within a week they will be galloping tackless down the beach.

Wow, all of these peeves start with people... I must be antisocial, too! :lol:
Fun thread!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i hate it when people think its abuse to get on a 2yo horse

or when people cant see the benefits that jumping has on dressage work

AND lastly when people buy their kid a big expensive horse that the kid falls off everytime they ride & refuse to have the kid ride a plain but safe horse


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I hate people who think the only form of training is beating their horse into submission or running it into the ground.

I hate people who prefer fear over trust. 

Idiot kids who want to teach their horse to rear because "it looks so cool!".


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok I havea list so pardon me for all your about to read

People who think my horse should be shoed because it will make him work better

People who think that every horse needs a blanket

People who think that they can stand next to a horse and not get bit, kicked, stepped on or nudged really hard

People who think a 1200 lb animal isnt strong

People who think all you have to do is hop on and away you go

People who think that since I don't keep my reins tight on my horse I don't know how to ride

People who think that if you don't have a show horse your nothing

People who think appys are the worst breeds and that if you get near their horse, it will become nasty.


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

People who buy unseasoned/untrained horses for their unseasoned/untrained kids

People who think their way is the only way and are pushy or disrespectful about it

People who use tack that doesn't fit their horse properly

People who use their reins to make up for faults in their own balance/seat


Gosh, this is kinda fun!!!!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> to the op. We leave our horses halters on in the pasture, unless they get rubs, because they're breakaway halters. I would like to be able to catch my horses if they get loose.


Then train them to be caught.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmmm....I'll keep it short, I'm pretty easy going!

People who don't realize that their way is NOT the only way. There are many different ways to tackle a single problem. Be open to alternatives and opinions.

OK, one from today...vets who work on horses but have NEVER worked with or owned horses. There is a huge difference between the text book and reality.

People who expect the horses and people around them to be perfect. These people usually tend to think of themseves and their horses as perfect. It just aint so...

The end!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

shesinthebarn said:


> ons.
> 
> OK, one from today...vets who work on horses but have NEVER worked with or owned horses. There is a huge difference between the text book and reality.


We should all remember that Horsemanship is not taught in vet school! Just because a person has DVM after thier name doesn't mean that they now how to handle animals.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm gonna let it all hang out with no comments aimed at any specific individuals and with no disrespect meant...

...Mean people
...English people who think western riders are unskilled with no real knowledge
...Natural Horsemanship folks who refuse to see any other views then their own
...PETA
...People who respond to critique posts with ONLY negative comments... Didn't your mama ever teach you to follow up with a positive?

Ummmm... I'll stop now! that felt good....


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

My thoughts exactly farmpony. I hate it when someone is quick to point out the problem, but never give any tips or at least positive tips to correct the problem.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm a grouch so there are plenty_
- People who think just because we are younger we have less experience or are not as good with horses as they are.(I am 19 and have been on the back of a horse since before my birth, Ive trained with trainers, gone to clinics, taught at camps, and trained 3 horses start to finish(horses that went on to medals in the show ring and became beloved partners and family pets, I know what I am doing even though I am younger, and I really don't appreciate it when older riders think they have years of wisdom on me and I need to be enlightened, though friendly non-condescending advice is always appreciated!!)
- People who use old "folk" methods on their animals(using used motor oil to cure thrush, corncobs for inflamed gums, kerosene to treat wounds/fly bites, ect...) not only are these absurd but dangerous as well!
- People who use violence as a control method instead of proper training.
- Barrel riders who beat their animals to make them go faster and freak out when the animals go bonkers and are unrideable.
- People who breed their animals just because they:are good looking, it is cheaper than buying, love their horse and want a mini it, want to make money off of it, think they are adding something to the breed. Effin ADOPT already you are just adding to the problem!!!!
- People who ask for advice then argue with it. You asked for it!
- People who own horses just to have them, do nothing with them, then have to sell them without any proper training.
- Young children riding horses unsupervised, being allowed to jerk the reins or hit the animals.
- People who over bit their animals.
- People who use device crutches(hobbles, tie downs, draw reins, most other contraptions) in the place of proper training and conditioning.
- Pleasure riders who train their horses to carry an unnaturally low and uncomfortable headset(below parallel) and also dont teach them to support themselves so the frame is stretched out and looks sloppy rather than round and somewhat collected.
-English riders who hold too tightly to the reigns so the animals neck is raised and stiff and/or shrimp curled(behind the vertical) rather than properly rounded and collected with a little curl and flexion at the poll.
-People in general...
LOL ya there are a ton of them!!


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a few...
People that think you have to have a 17 hand horse. I'm happy with my 14.3 horses!

People that won't stay out of their horses mouth. I cannot stand to see someone (especially bratty little kids) snatching their horse to get its head down, when the horse already has a nice frame.

People that put your horse down if it doesn't have papers. To each his own.

People that brag on how much they know, then are TERRIFIED of horses when they are around them.

The last one for now, when your butt hangs over the back of your saddle, please get a bigger saddle. ( I am not barbie by any means, but I have the correct sized saddle)

Sorry for having so many!


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Fire Eyes said:


> _
> The one thing I hate more than anything is inexperienced kids or adults, not taking experienced people's advice.
> _


I so agree with that. One girl started screaming and crying because someone tried to give her advice. Then she went out and bought a horse(2 yrs old) that she can't ride. She can't ride the gentle ones right, let alone the 2 yr old who spooks at shadows. *sigh* But what can I do?


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

BaileeJJMommy said:


> The last one for now, when your butt hangs over the back of your saddle, please get a bigger saddle. ( I am not barbie by any means, but I have the correct sized saddle)


Sorry for the double post, but that is really funny. I'm not barbie either, but when the only saddle I have that I wish was bigger is my training saddle. I use it on green horses at first (cause my black saddle is heavy) and when I first put a saddle on a young horse. I don't fall out of it, but I wish there was another inch. lol


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow. I don't know where to start! LOL

People who buy 19 year old ponies, ( that you sell cheap because they are sound for light riding ONLY). tell you they want them to walk their kids around on, then ride them every day themselves. Get a horse!

People who bring you their horse for training, you work your but off and get it going real good, they then bring the horse home and turn it out for three months, these same people tell you you didn't do your job because they had trouble with the horse who had 30 days, a year ago, and they failed to follow up on the schooling.

4H judges who want all horses to look like Congress quarter horses, it is 4H for goodness sake.

People who spout off famous trainers favorite sayings and have no real knowledge of their own.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have SO many, but the worst is the people who think that EVERYTHING is abuse! Like, **** jumping mules (OMGZ! Iz mut hurt its feets!), curb bits (U supid, your hurtin its moouth!), and even really stupid stuff, like dressage to music! (Horzes no lik lowd noyse!)


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Biggest: people who think exprienced teens have no place training horses. Sure I dont agree with ignorant, inexprenced young aldults training but if a person knows what they are doing and has a talent, they should be able to without huge amounts of prejudice.


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

these have probably only been said, but they are mine

People who think they know everything about everything

People who ask for advise then get mad about being given constructive criticism

People who refuse to listen to reasonable advice because they are too proud to admit to doing something wrong.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i have a few pet peeves too, 

hate people that think they know everything when they dont
people that say your horse needs a better rider because he is fresh and you are trying to control
people who dont wear hi vis
people who have horses just to say they have horses
people who say horses are expensive to keep (minus vet bills of course)


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

People who use your tack without asking & then break/damage it & then don't offer to pay for it

People who buy horses/show just to fit in & have no idea what they're doing

People who'll gladly tell you how much of an awful rider you are, but when you tell them they're doing something wrong it turns into an all out war

People who think they know how to ride a horse, make a big deal about not needing to be told the basics, but when the horse starts to jog they drop the reins & start screaming their head off yelling STOP STOP (this is from working at a trail riding business for 6 years)

People who believe there's only one way to train a horse

And of course, when people think using a curb bit will fix all their problems.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

people who dont know how to share the indoor =/


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Susan Crumrine said:


> People who bring you their horse for training, you work your but off and get it going real good, they then bring the horse home and turn it out for three months, these same people tell you you didn't do your job because they had trouble with the horse who had 30 days, a year ago, and they failed to follow up on the schooling.
> 
> .


 
Big fat ditto there!!!!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Another pet peeve of mine is when someone starts telling me how wonderful thier horse is and how he does everything sooo well except that he kicks them, bites them, bucks them off( but is never mean about it), is hard to catch, won't take a lead, rears and lays down in the trailer but other than that he's perfect. Do you think you can cure that in 30 days?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hehehe i like this thread.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine is looong :] 




> People who buy a horse get it home and immediately start working it, never giving the horse time to settle in to its new surroundings


 
^ I’m the opposite. People who get a horse home and don’t do anything with it for weeks because it is ‘settling in’.

People who coddle their horses.

People who don’t insist on basic manners, and expect other people to help them when their horse is waling all over them.

People who see a horse that is FIT and jump to ‘STARVING!!! OMG!!!’ It is better for a horse to be lean than it is to be fat.

People who push shoeing or barefoot as the be-all and end-all.

People who push ONE trainer or ONE method or ONE idea as the be-all and end-all.

People who can’t ride moving from horse to horse because they don’t realise the horses are acting up BECAUSE of them.

Horses with amazing potential sitting in paddocks wasting, not being ridden, and yet the owner refuses to sell.

People who think neck reining can only be done in a curb.

People who think that only western riders can work cows/do gaming/rollbacks/haunch turns.

Vets who charge absolutely exorbitant prices, and then try to run other vets who are actually in it for the animals and charge reasonably out of business. (Happens to my vet EVERY DANG YEAR!)

People who wrap their horses in cotton wool, wether it be zillions of rugs/boots, “he has a scratch on his rump, he can’t POSSIBLY be ridden” etc.

People who think any adult is too big for a 14h pony. Not true!

Showies and hackies who think it is appropriate to bully, ridicule and swear at a judge if they don’t win the class (Happened at a show I went to about 2 months ago) and then slander the judge over facebook.

People who have parents who pay for the horse, pay for a trainer, pay for everything, the kid doesn’t ride, and just hops on the day of the show and collects ribbons off someone else’s hard work.

People who work horses too young, for too long, and too hard.

On a trail, people who don’t adjust their horses gait to allow others to keep up.

People who never let their horse have loose rein.

People who don’t take sound advice.

People who think all MG/Sporting/Gaming horses are crazy, and can’t do anything else. 

People who think it is ok for all MG/Sporting/Gaming horses to be crazy and not to anything else.

People who drive a horse float like a maniac and then wonder why the horse won’t load.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Leaving halters on during turnout drives me nuts. 

As a boarder, showing up to find my horse injured only to hear the BO say something like, "oh yeah we think he did that yesterday". 

Queens who claim to know everything about riding but are too scared of their horse to leave the confines of the ring. 

Parents who do not control their children (or dogs) around 1100 pound horses.

Slobs


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Marecare said:


> People that smack their horse and brag about it and act like it is training.


Lets see. 1200lbs horse acting up. Yep bet your boody I smack them. You can also bet your boody that is the last time they act like that.


Marecare said:


> People that lead their horse with their hand under the chin of the horse and try to control a 1000lb animal with their 3 lb hand.


Yep can lead every one of my horses like that. They know when I put my hand there that they are to come with me. Even my stallion will do it. There is no reason why a horse can not be lead like that. Now would I do it at a horse show?? No but around here you bet I do and you bet the horse minds when I ask them to do it. I can even lead my stallion through the mares pasture with just a halter and regular lead no stud chain with no problem.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> ...PETA


People eating tasty animals. What is wrong with that???


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

People who wont do anything with their horse & wonder why their horse never gets any better.

Happened a few weeks ago, went on a trail ride with a group of adults who, every time a plastic bag was blowing around they would get off & lead their horse. Or Wouldn't go or let others go faster than a trot because their horses were TB's & would get all fissed up. OMG it drove me insane.... lol did the trail ride that usually takes around 45min, it took 2 hours & 30min :S


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Lol, who did you go with?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> - People who breed their animals just because they:are good looking, it is cheaper than buying, love their horse and want a mini it, want to make money off of it, think they are adding something to the breed. Effin ADOPT already you are just adding to the problem!!!!



This is one of my biggest pet peeves. Out side of people who actually do breed crap. Is people who think that people who actually do breed quality horses are adding to the problem. First if you are breeding correctly you can breed for less then buying a horse. If you can not make money with the horses you breed then yes stop as you fall into you are breeding crap. Again if you are breeding quality animals and making money at it you are adding to the quality of the breed.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Leaving halters on during turnout drives me nuts.
> 
> As a boarder, showing up to find my horse injured only to hear the BO say something like, "oh yeah we think he did that yesterday".
> 
> ...


I agree with all of these completely.
Plus, people who have their horses handed to them tacked up and never have to groom, feed, lunge, etc and think they know more about horses because they show at a higher level.

very good riders who hold beginning riders to their standards. You can give them advice, but you cannot bash them. You were awful in the beginning too.

Riders that do not follow the basic arena rules. I am cantering, you are walking. Maybe walking right in front of me while I am canter circling isn't the greatest idea.

You do not have permission to feed my horse treats or pet him. He will nip you because you are in his face, don't get ****ed at me when he does. On the same note, you do not have permission to yell at and smack my horse because he is annoying them somehow. I can discipline him when I need to, why don't you just step back and stop bugging him. I should yell at you and smack you if you do this so you can feel what you are doing.

People who misuse the word collected. Having a horse on the bit is NOT the same as collection. It is only a good step towards collection.

People in general. I am a bit of a misanthropist at times.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

-Retarded sellers who let your new colt loose in a NYLON halter with NO breakaway AND A LEAD ROPE ON. 
I was tying a rope (temporary, needed a new clip to put the actual fence up) across the pasture opening to keep out the other horses while the guy was 'showing me how calm he is' (he's not calm, tossing a rope around does not constitute for calm). He then decidedly dropped the rope and left.
AND he took my NICE lead rope 'in trade' for his crappy, length-of-rope-without-a-clip. 
FFFFFF. I really hate that man. He's buying our property out of town. 

-People who say they can ride anything, then can't. At all.
Example: Icarus gets out, so I saddle up Loki to go and herd him back in (he's uncatchable at the moment). Deciding this would be a good time to try out the guy who's supposed to trail ride my horses for me, I put him in the saddle.
Loki honest to god marched that guy right back up to the paddock. So I had to get on, with all my fear and confidence problems, and herd my colt back into the pasture. Which I did -proud- xD
Guy: I let him do that on purpose so that you would have to get on and get your confidence back
Me: ..... did you JUST fall off the stupidity cliff? Or was it just me? 

-People who think harsh bits/equipment is the cure for everything. Especially those twisted wire-tom thumb-draw rein horror shows.
(I ride all of my horses in snaffles, personally)

-People who act like smacking your horse across the face because it head butted or bit you is abuse. 

-People who ride with spurs, even though they haven't the slightest clue of how to use them

-Breeders who tell you that cantering your Foxtrotter will ruin his gait

-Breeders who tell you that 'you need to get him rode hard before you get on him, or he'll kill you!'
(Why am I the only person capable of riding Loki? His breeder is scared to death of him and the guy mentioned above couldn't do a thing. He's a perfectly normal broke to ride horse! WHAT IS THE PROBLEM)

-Trainers who go on and on about how natural there training methods are...and yet don't have a clue about 'natural training'

-People who think that wacking the **** out of a horse will make it behave.

-People who think that wrapping barbed wire around a horses face, so that when it moves while standing tied the wire will cut it's face, is the best way to train a horse to stand tied quietly.

-People who stop on the road to stare at my horses. STOPPIT YOU CREEPS. 

-People who think that just because you say you can't catch it, it's worthless, and don't let you finish saying "I can't catch it....yet, but he judging by the way he's going, he should be catchable within the week"

-WEIRD OLD MEN WHO HIT ON YOU USING HORSES. BEGONE. 

-Weird old men who try to talk you into 'coming out to there place' because they 'have some nice, quite fillies that you could ride'

-People who have NO CLUE about horses...and have horses. If you cannot identify the most basic case of rain rot, you should not have a horse. If you cannot see that your pony NEEDS to be dry lotted and put on a diet before it honest to god dies, you should not have a horse (or a pony). 
If you are 80 years old, half deaf, with a bad back, and numerous other health problems. YOU DO NOT NEED THAT WILD COLT. I don't care how pretty it is, you won't be able to do doodly squat with it! Stick to your nice, quite, calm horses before you give me a stroke.

-People who think that any horse can do anything without any training or former conditioning.
Such as:
Barrels and other speed events, endurance, jumping, dressage...

-People who FAR overprice there stock, whine that they can't sell anything, BUT keep breeding while they already have 20+ head of unbroke, overpriced, unsellable stock.
1200+ for that unridable TWH broodmare will not get you anywhere lady. And $500 for an uncatchable, untouchable, unbroke, MFT gelding is not a great deal. Stop telling me it is. I hate you.

-People who lie about what that horse can actually do. i.e; you can catch it! (you bring it home AND IT CANNOT BE CAUGHT, just tell me so I can properly map out my training!)

-People who think that because your young and female, you can't ride/shouldn't ride/can't train/shouldn't train.
Excuse me? 

-People who think that barbed wire is the best thing since sliced bread....then complain when there horse gets hurt because of it.

-People who DO NOT SUPERVISE THERE OFFSPRING. I've had a 4 year old little girl come RUNNING into my pasture several times while I was doing chores such as water (or worse) grain. Do you know what that 1000 pound 'cutie' will do to that 20 pound kid when she comes racing up behind it?

-Children who bother me while I'm working a spooky colt/horse.

-People who think that nipping horses are cute. That is not cute. That is painful and annoying. If your horse bites me again, I will deck it upside it's cute head. 

-People who let my horses get away with things there not supposed to (and are supposed 'horse people). If my horse gets in your face, push him away. If my horse headbutts, or pushes you, smack him. If my horse bites you, smack him. I am 10+ feet away and cannot correct him myself. 
(On a note, none of my stock does any of the above to me because I have corrected them and they respect me. They can smell an un-respectable person from a mile away and will pick on him/her every chance they get.)


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmm.. I have way to many to recall now XD But horse-related:

1. Like 2Geldings said: Nipping. It's not cute. Nor is it safe.
2. The American hunter jumping position. The whole 'butt-sticking-up' thing. I hate it. Really hate it.
3. Bucking. "Look horse. If I'm going to feed you, house you, love you, pet you, clean you, haul you, pick up your poop, drag you to the vet, buy and supply you with tack and feed and everything you want, and you repay me with acting like a fat butt? You're picking with the WRONG person." :evil:
4. When Sunny screams and hollors and acts like a lone freak when he's seperated.
5. Dogs on trail rides
6. When a farrier comes to your house and smokes* IN YOUR BARN*. You've got to be kidding, right?
7. ..._And _spits tobacco on your barn floor. Thanks for adding another chore to my list of never-ending chores. 
8. Barrel racing. (Sorry, guys)
9. Pawing on the door, making a loud noise.
10. Horse pooping in water/feed bucket.

Just a few non-horse related:

11. The cold.
12. FOX news.
13. Crying toddlers. Seriously. You're old enough now.
14. Fat.
15. Kids with cell phones nowadays.
16. Falling-down pants._ Seriously?_ Come on, man. We REALLY don't wanna see that.
17. Anything woman/hormones related.

Yada yada there are many more.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe I forgot texting while riding. WTF kind of unsafe riding it that???


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Really? I send texts and take calls while trail riding, it might be important. Of course I dno't while training or in competition.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have almost been run over repeatedly in the ring by riders who are too busy answering their phones to watch where they are going. Out in the open, people are free to do whatever they want as long as it doesn't affect me or my horse's safety.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

"very good riders who hold beginning riders to their standards. You can give them advice, but you cannot bash them. You were awful in the beginning too."



^^I like that and totally agree....


I am a pretty patient person so I try not to have many Pet Peeves , but these are some things that rank very high on the list!

People who do not pull their own weight or share the work load, I see this at my job a lot and it is so annoying.

People using my stuff w/o asking and not putting it back properly ( could be tack or anything else that is mine)

Riding Instructors that talk on their cell phone while giving instruction( I am paying you , ya know) I understand if it is very important but I feel it takes a way from the lesson.

Non-horse related unless in a vehicle that is pulling a trailer: People who pull out in front of me on the road while driving......I hate that..


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Wow, I can't believe I forgot texting while riding. WTF kind of unsafe riding it that???


Man oh man don't get me started on that B/S!!! I cannot stand seeing anyone Text Message PERIOD. I hate it when I see them doing it at the Movies and in Restaurants and even F'ing driving!!!! INFURIATING!

I get so angry about that whole situation. 

I have a friend that I play xbox live with allot *call of duty* and she ends up getting killed and gets so angry when she dies, or she ruins the whole match for us because she's the last one alive and gets killed - BECAUSE SHE TEXT MESSAGES.

I've almost been ran off the road because of text messagers. I have almost been hit at a 4 way intersection because of text messages. Movies get ruined because the person infront/below me is busy texting during the show - I get so angry.

*Either get off the !#*[email protected]#!& game, don't ride, don't drive - or put away your @!#$ PHONE!*

*One or the other!*


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

twogeldings said:


> -
> -People who think that nipping horses are cute. That is not cute. That is painful and annoying. If your horse bites me again, I will deck it upside it's cute head.


rotflmao I love that one :lol::lol:


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh this fun.
Lazy barn managers mine saw that my blanket fell of my horse my dad went up there the next day the guy said " Oh ya that was there yesterday" Well why the *&$% didnt you pick it up then!!!
oh I could go on and on about the barn I am at.

Kids who come to horse shows and feed the horses or stand on your stuff! Like get off do you want me to stand in your food?

People who think changing your bit will help. Its training not the bit!

Untrustworthy coaches I have my flippin share those I tell you! 

Quick fixes like eg. If the fence is broken you don't put a tarp over fix it!

When people say "I rode my friends horse and I was really good I can train anything now" Well hello you were just a passenger! Not riding it's different!

And the worst thing this isnt a pet peeve but it sent me over the edge! 2 weeks ago I was reading the news paper and well it says " two horse on ... road had there manes cut off please call the RCMP if you have any info"
Well guess what those horses were at the barn I am at! In a pasture near mine! And they sawed it off not cut! My horse wont ley many people come near him so thats good but OMG!

Sorry about the little rant there this a great thread by the way.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Hmm.. I have way to many to recall now XD But horse-related:
> 
> 1. Like 2Geldings said: Nipping. It's not cute. Nor is it safe.
> 2. The American hunter jumping position. The whole 'butt-sticking-up' thing. I hate it. Really hate it.
> ...


 yes I agree and barrel racers or gamers sorry but I don't like it


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I love rant threads!!!

I agree with this..
"People who think that it requires gadgetry to control a horse.
People who think that if you use a gadget at all in training then you're "abusing" the horse.
People who don't understand that there is a purpose for a curb bit, and that when used correctly they can be great tools.
People who think that every horse must wear shoes/eat grain.
People who think that no horse needs shoes/requires grain."

-People who advertise themselves as trainers when they've only had a horse for 2 years.
-Parelli people... I'm not dissing the parelli method in general but Parelli people who are like brain washed drones! They can't go two sentences with out saying the word "parelli".
- Bad fitting tack.
-People that dont pick up after their horses..
-People who think I'm rich because I have a horse facility.. I'm broke because I have a horse facility!
-People who don't want their horses to beturned out or turned outwith any other horse at all. I understand this to be necessary if you own a 80k animal but we forget they are horses!!! YES they fight and yes they get cuts... IT WILL BE OK!
-People who are offended with me even yelling at their horse! I'm sorry if your horse bites me ortrys to runme over he's getting smacked!
-Tacky tack.... flourecent anything.
-Farriers who show up late or don't show up after I already caught 20 horses.
-People expect me to provide them wine on mine and their beer budget!
-Paying their board late.
-Parents who gets ****ed at the trainer when their kid falls off or gets hurt.. umm its a 1200 animal... what did you expect.
-People who refuse to back their horse out of the trailer.
-Hypochondriac horse owners... thats called a chestnut! its SUPPOSED to be there!
-People who think since they've gone to a purina feed clinic that they know more about feeding horses than someone who has a bachelors in equine science.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Starline, I will not board anymore because of all the aformentioned things. LOL


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Wow, I can't believe I forgot texting while riding. WTF kind of unsafe riding it that???


Seriously?! :shock:



Sunny06 said:


> 4. When Sunny screams and hollors and acts like a lone freak when he's seperated.
> 5. Dogs on trail rides
> 6. When a farrier comes to your house and smokes* IN YOUR BARN*. You've got to be kidding, right?


4. My mule would do that when I turned the horses out xD it was rather funny as he bray/whinnied and it kinda ended in a gasping wheeze (he was a really fat mule)

5. I *hate* dogs around my horses no matter what I'm doing. Loki will actually attack them, making it unsafe for me AND him because he could get bit (screw the dog for being retarded and bouncing around my horse)
Sam is more bombproof and can work around dogs all day long, but still.

6. Doesn't he know thats a fire hazard? I would go off the wall on him for something as stupid as that.


----------



## chevysmum (Sep 30, 2009)

Cats and dogs loose in the riding ring during a lesson! I have spent many a lesson watching out for someone getting stepped on.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

I would have to say one little pet pieve I have is when lesson kids come only when its time to get on their horse to ride and they don't take the extra time to practice tacking up and grooming their horse. And they leave without untacking and such. *sigh*


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I dislike it when people come to ride with me on horses with big holes in them that they expect me to work around i.e. horse won't cross water, doesn't like dogs, can't load in trailer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Funny thread...

I really dislike when someone is telling me what to do with my horse (and I do NOT mean lessons or trainer lol!) unless asked for the advise or help (I have no problem to ask for one when I really need it). 

Also I ABSOLUTELY HATE when someone try to mess with my horses without my permission and supervision (parents and my neighbor with horses are excluded from list). I run into real issues before I moved them to my place like couldn't put halter for while on my unhandled one after such "mess" from BO, or had my girls manes all stuck in something sweet (like candies or jam) and so on. 

I also don't like when beginners (who barely can trot) put those mechanical hackamores on horses bragging about "how gentle it is to ride without the bit". 

I have nothing wrong with barking dogs and running kids, but when kids actually run in barn over the heads of the horses running all horses crazy - I'm certainly against that. As well as people on 4-wheelers speeding up and flying right behind your horse's tail. Urgh....


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

People that willfully abuse, neglect or starve a horse.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I hate when people berate other people because they don't have a million dollars in the bank. It's just not possible. I live paycheck to paycheck, I have no money in savings, and I have two horses who are both happy and healthy, with the best hay and grain available. If an emergency arises, I'll deal with it.

I hate people who do things unnecessarily; blanket horses who don't need blanketing, shoeing horses with good feet, graining horses who are already fat and would do well to go on a hay-only diet.

I hate when people avoid the problem. Your horse doesn't behave on the trails, so FIX the problem instead of just never going on trail rides.

I hate when people start riding horses too early, or when they get mad at ME because I will not start getting on my horse until she's 3, and won't really work her until she's 4.

I hate when people give advice that was never asked for in the first place.

I hate when people are too proud to admit they were wrong, and won't accept any input from anyone.

I hate when people think that because I'm young, I know nothing. I have a lot more sense than some people three times my age, thank you very much.

And my biggest EVER, when the barn owner decides it's ok to let her 8 year old grandson run around the barn WITHOUT SUPERVISION! That goes for ANY child under 18 years of age, I do NOT want you ANYWHERE near my horse without a guardian and signed release forms.


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

my pet peve is when a horse acts up or gets scared of something and the rider hits it or freaks out at it. its not the horses fault. its a natural thing for a horse to be scared of some things.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

mandik92 said:


> my pet peve is when a horse acts up or gets scared of something and the rider hits it or freaks out at it. its not the horses fault. its a natural thing for a horse to be scared of some things.


i hate that too ! i saw a girl at a show ride her horse past a tent that was blowing [it was really windy & rainy that day] & her horse spooked, not even that badly & she started hitting it & screaming....wth she probably was a bit startled by it too.....

i hate when people yell at little kids when they accidentally spook a horse [like they just walked up behind it too quick or something] if you bring your small child to the barn you have to watch them & its your job to make sure they dont spook the horses. they dont know any better.


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pet Peeves*

My Peeves are:

People who think they know everything and they really know NOTHING.

People who misrepresent horses when they sell them.

People who cheat.

People in authority in Breed Associations who know certain people cheat and will not do anything about it.

People who text and drive. 

People who do not try to think like a horse.

People who are closed minded and are not willing to learn.

People who are not fair minded.

People who are PETA people.

​


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I CAN'T STAND it when people laugh when they're really angry or really annoyed with something. CAN'T STAND IT one bit.

I hate it when people beat their horses with a crop to make them go faster, then they decide that they want to stop so they yank back hard on the bit. I hate it, hate it, hate it. 

I hate it when people use their crops ALL THE TIME even when they don't need it. I understand why you need one certain types of horses, but some people go way overboard hitting their horses constantly when the horse is already galloping as fast as it can for you.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

mine are:
-parents who think just because their 10 year old daughter wants to start taking riding lessons, its time to buy her her first green pony.
-children who hang around lesson barns all day and try to tell horse owners how to handle their own horse
-people who have a deathgrip on their horses reins and get upset when their horse wont move any faster
-parents who breed their horse just because foals are "cute" and they want their children to see "the miricle of life" and then send it off to auction after.
-people who tell me its very dangerous to walk my own horse on my own property without a halter on, and only a rope looped around his neck (my horse follows me everywhere and a rope isnt even needed). mind your own buisness
-again, vets who have no real life experience with horses, only from textbooks and then try to tell you what your doing is wrong by textbook standards.
-did i mention annoying barn rat children who try to incorrectly tell you what to do??
-show people who think only 50,000 dollar horses are worth anything. i love my little quarterhorse even though i got him for practially dirt!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

oh i have another one, 
people who think you have to use a strong, complicated bit because thats what top level horses use. or, children who use very complicated severe bits, period. i hate going to shows and seeing children with harsh bits and being really handsey. all the horses ive ever rode, including my horse, all work wonderful in a simple snaffle. im not saying all do, but i think its best to use a mild bit and just train yourself and your horse to use it better.


----------



## dw9501 (Jun 12, 2009)

First my comment is not directed to anyone on this forum but I hate the number of people who really think they are horse experts...but not. I got a mare right before she foaled and the "horse expert" asked me if I as sure she had been covered by a stallion because the horse expert thought there was really something wrong with my mare because "she looks so strange". I could easily see the legs of the foal weighing on the mare and my mare foaled that night. So much for that horse expert. Since then I have had a number of times when a "horse expert" gave me "sound advice" that turned out to be way off. But I have learned to take it all in and make the best decision I can.


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow! Hope everyone feels better! :shock: :shock: Lotsa really peeved people out there.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Dumb people. Covers all bases.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Lots of good ones! I'll be back later, but here's a quick one.

People who think they love their horse more/are better riders/are superior because they don't have a lot of money. My parents pay for my show clothes, trainer, board, horse, showing etc. My horse was $25,000. I love him just as much as you love your free horse, I ride just as well (or better) even though I'm a "rich kid". Your free horse is not better just because he's free and you have a "true bond"


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I think my BIGGEST pet peeve is when city slickers deside they want to find their "country roots" so they buy a property in the country and get a couple weanlings so they can "grow with them"

I'm sorry, BULL$HIT! I'm not going to put a time limit as to how much experience you need to know how to properly raise a foal because some learn faster than others, but you can't just buy them and think you'll learn everything on the fly. 

I guess you don't need to be a city slicker for this to apply either...leased or lessoned for a year or two? I still don't think you're ready to OWN a FOAL. Just...no. Stop what you're doing, look the foal you want to buy in the eye, and realistically think about whether you have the time, skill, patience and co-ordination to raise this foal into a respectful horse that will have a lifelong job. 

Sorry...mini rant...just read a post that ticked me off!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> "kids who train their own horses"


define kid-- 

Mine are:
1) people who turn their noses up at those less fortunate (money wise) or who's horse isn't clipped to perfection - or whatever.
2) people who keep horses out in their back paddocks and don't see them for years
3) people who can't afford to properly care for a horse but insist on having them.
4) showjump trainers that use barbed wire on their horses coronets to teach them not to rap rails
5) any one who uses a cattle prod on a horse
6) trainers that use 'if he don't wanna work for his feed, don't feed him' as a punishment.
7) people who leave horses unattended for long periods of time
8) natural horsemanship fanatics that tell u how ur horse would be so much better with whatever they are using.
9) people who tell you how to ride your horse, particularly if you happen to be the only person who has been able to ride the horse in years
10) people who then proceed to say 'let me hop on and fix him for ya!'

ok i think i'm done for now


----------



## wildstar (Oct 8, 2009)

1. "Ride and Go" owners who do expect to do nothing but ride and never care to learn anything about their horse or take any part in the care of them. :evil:
2. Those who don't take the time to fix problem behavior when it begins and instead allow it to progress until it is downright dangerous. Or compensate for said problems by using harsh methods or equipment to mask them. 
3. People who don't put stuff back/clean up after themselves/keep their areas clean. I can't stand a messy unorganized barn.
4. Instructors who don't enforce good rules or proper techniques, Instuctors who won't 'let go" when a rider has moved beyond their level of teaching ability.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL - wait till this winter! I'm scared to see what all our Peve's are when we are surrounded by cold and snow.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

^There's one!

Winter-it is dark, cold, wet, depressing, nasty and freezing. "I'm dreaming of a brown christmas...."


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ugh, it is definately going to be a very early winter here in Michigan. It is going to be below freezing tonight.

I go out to the barn to check on Nelson and he is not only out in pasture still, *supposed to be brought in by 4:00 for dinner* but also out in pasture without his blanket on.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

About the winter thing... this is why I live in FL.
We have AWESOME winters! Average in the 70s.
You'll probably all want to kill me now...

My pet peeves, hmm.


People at my current barn who look at me funny when I jump on my horse bareback in a halter. Wtf? Why is that weird?
People *cough cough* person at my barn who was trying to make me feel bad for using a loose ring french link bit... oh dear my poor horse. He's being tortured obviously. How could I NOT be using a Parelli bit?! The horrors!
People who, when I ask for a critique or for them to yell out anything they notice just say, "No you look great!"... That is not what I want to hear. That is the LAST thing in a list of flaws that I want to hear. Sure, tell me I look good, AFTER you tell me how it REALLY is.
People who (on a one lane road in a HORSE neighborhood, all farms, nothing else) SPEED by me and my horse. Yes, my horse isn't spooky and is fine around cars. But speeding by will sure as hell send him into flight mode you idiot.
Horses who everyday when you walk by pin their ears at you and try to take a chunk out of you. I ALWAYS stand my ground and make my presence bigger than theirs until they BACK OFF. I am allowed to walk down the barn isle thank you! How do people let their horses act like that?!
Pushy horses. I will never tolerate that. I'm short, I'm not that strong, a horse will know it's place around me. I don't mind the occasional accidental bump, or tug, or something. But downright pushy horses really get on my nerves. I had to get after Zu today because he was being a turd about standing still. All I did was raise my voice, but that's all it takes with him. Please people, it is not that hard to instill some basic manners. I'm tired of your rude horses.
There's probably more, ha ha.
:]


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

> You'll probably all want to kill me now...


No, just GA.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^That's not too bad.
And our summers do suck. Majorly.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> People who have parents who pay for the horse, pay for a trainer, pay for everything, the kid doesn’t ride, and just hops on the day of the show and collects ribbons off someone else’s hard work.


Ditto.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

GA is either really hot, or really cold


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

people who buy a $200 horse and wonder why it acts like a $200 horse. Not saying that a $200 horse cant be great but it probably needs a little training to get there.

people who coddle and spoil their horses yes petting and kissing are fine but not all the time.

people who stall all the time, horses are meant to run and not just under saddle.

People who buy training dvds and take every single word to heart and wonder why it doesnt always work.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

> people who stall all the time, horses are meant to run and not just under saddle.


That may be true, but not all people have the money or space for constant out-time. 

I'd love to keep mine out 24/7. However, I don't have as much land as I'd like. I try to get them out either in a dirt pen or for a walk/run around the ring, but not a lot of grazing time.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> people who coddle and spoil their horses yes petting and kissing are fine but not all the time.


pfftt whats wrong with that? I do that all the time *huggles her pony*


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

> people who coddle and spoil their horses yes petting and kissing are fine but not all the time.


I hope you mean to the excess that the horse becomes rude and disrespectful? 
Because my horse is extremely well behaved on the ground. So why not spoil him a little? When he misbehaves he gets reprimanded, when he's good he gets praise. And since he's good about 90% of the time he gets lots of cuddles, pats, and attention, which he lives for.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I spoil Nelson, and that's my right. He's my horse, I paid for him. I continue to pay for him. I have every right to spoil my horse as much as I choose to.

I kiss my horse all the time. I hug him, we have our special moments where he tucks his head under my arm and we put our foreheads together. I talk to him in baby talk, he has his nick names and I tell him all the time how much I love and adore him. He is better dressed than I am and I am out at the barn 7 days a week, even if I don't ride - just to be with him.

And??


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i hate when people think i good 'lucky' b/c all my horses are well behaved/ good jumpers/ good on the ground. 

NO i did not get 'lucky' i trained them that way !

good hard work is NOT lucky !


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I cuddle and baby talk my horse all the time. Why not? Its not like she understands what I'm saying to her anyway. Shes got nearly perfect ground manners, I don't see why she wouldn't deserve being praised for it.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

People who think your stock is worth nothing because winter is a few months away.

Guy: -calls me up- You still interested in selling your colt?
Me: My Foxtrotter?
Guy: Yep
Me: Yes, I'm asking $600 
Guy: This time of the year?!
Me: ....yes. -.-

(on a note: This is a blue papered, extremely calm, gelding who will make a fine trail and show horse in the near future. Nice conformation too. Not a back-yard bred slaughter house wild colt)

I'm actually getting ready to break him and up the price. What the hell does time of the year have to do with the worth of my horse? Idiot.


RoosterDo: I paid $400 for my rescue and he's better trained than most $2500 horses. I also paid $3500 for my (very spoiled) Foxtrotter and he acts like a $400 dollar horse. I paid $500 for my other Foxtrotter and he acts like a $800 horse!
I got a free colt...and well...HE certainly acts like one xD

It's the horse you buy, not the price you pay.


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

I absolutely agree with twogeldings, the time of year has completly NOTHING to do with the quality of ur horse (I mean so wat if they get their winter coat, its part of nuture?!) We bought a QH for $2,000 green broke... he acts like a $10,000 horse!! And we bought a black Anglo gelding foal for, wat? $300? We put him up for $2,000 when he was 2 yrs old and the price wasn't $5,000 purely because he wasn't broken in at all. A lady came to look at him and then 11 OTHER HORSES and said he was by far the best exept that hes not broken in. < thus moral of story ('.')
The other thing I hate is when people rip a horses head in so far that its chin is touching its chest and call the poor horse collected!!
Note: ...THAT IS NOT COLLECTION!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> RoosterDo: I paid $400 for my rescue and he's better trained than most $2500 horses. I also paid $3500 for my (very spoiled) Foxtrotter and he acts like a $400 dollar horse. I paid $500 for my other Foxtrotter and he acts like a $800 horse!
> I got a free colt...and well...HE certainly acts like one xD
> 
> It's the horse you buy, not the price you pay.


Absolutely well said!

A horse is only as worth as the idiot who chooses to pay for it. 

Or how does that saying go?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Another one of mine is people who are suppose to be breeders can not even get the terminology correct. A horse is by a stallion and out of a mare. A stallion has get and a mare has produce. I can go on but I am sure you get the idea.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I spoil Nelson, and that's my right. He's my horse, I paid for him. I continue to pay for him. I have every right to spoil my horse as much as I choose to.


When I said coddle, I meant coddle as in over doing it, letting them get away with things, etc.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

When people don't place in shows and then blame it all on the horse, or the judge.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

1. PARELLI. oh god, don't get me started.
2. use of harsh equipment to "fix" a serious training issue or health problem.
3. loud know it alls.
4. people who assume that every single horse of a certain breed is a certain way.
5. people who won't hit a horse no matter what he does, but on the other hand, also people who whip a horse in the face or hit him in the eyes/mouth


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

and I must add, people who always blame things on the horse, even when it's obviously the human's fault.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

twogeldings said:


> It's the horse you buy, not the price you pay.


Now if only we could get the rest of the world to think this way. People are just dumb and don't get it.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Wild_Spot... it was with Ashley (from PC) & some other people from where her horse is. :S OMG so annoying!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Fun thread! I'm probably a little late on this one, heh heh, but here are mine!

* People who insist there is one way and only one way to do things with a horse. I cannot stand the black and white attitude - only when you realize there will always be a horse in existance to smash all your theories will you truly grow as a trainer and rider.

* People who think it's cute that a horse nips or pushes you around or any other myriad of definately NOT cute traits. I've already come close twice to having my brains kicked in by my 2 year old filly after people thought she was "harmless" and chose not to discipline her for bad behavior. Funny, I've managed to cut those traits right out of her and still retain her complete sweetheart love on humans side.

* Breed snobs. People who are convinced that only ONE breed of horse is perfect and all others are trash and are actually ignorant enough to happily jump at the chance to tell you so. This also follows in line with people who think crossbreeds are garbage.

I have a lot more but most have been mentioned and are pretty universal - people who blame their horse, people who act like god's gift to the equine community, people who think their horse MUST be better then yours because they paid four times as much, etc.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I hate it when teenage girls teach their horses to rear because they think it's _kewl_. You know what? It destroys that horse's marketability. No one wants a horse with a dangerous vice. If you're a professional dressage or trick rider, that's one thing, but otherwise it's just stupid.

I hate it when inexperienced/clueless people don't listen to advice from knowledgeable people.

I hate it when people use horses as jungle gyms. It's dangerous and they only succeed in making asses of themselves. If you don't take riding seriously, you belong on a Merry-Go-Round.

I ESPECIALLY hate it when hoity toity little know-it-alls think they're too good for teachers and go and do stupid things on their horse. Like advanced things that they're not ready for. 

And one thing that will seriously make my blood boil is when inexperienced or mediocre riders get all defensive and snarky and make all kinds of excuses when people try to give them advice. Those kinds of people are impossible to reason with and I feel terrible for their horses.

There you have it. ;D


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

whats wrong with peta ?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

rockyxpony said:


> 1. PARELLI. oh god, don't get me started.
> 2. use of harsh equipment to "fix" a serious training issue or health problem.
> 3. loud know it alls.
> 4. people who assume that every single horse of a certain breed is a certain way.
> 5. people who won't hit a horse no matter what he does, but on the other hand, also people who whip a horse in the face or hit him in the eyes/mouth


Hey, I forgot about those. 

I agree.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> When I said coddle, I meant coddle as in over doing it, letting them get away with things, etc.


I see where you're coming from. My mom used to treat Norman like a baby and spoil him and give him treats excessively regardless of whether or not he deserved it, plus she would never discipline him. Now she's frustrated because he pushes her around. And it's even more dangerous because he's a 17hh draft.  On the other hand, I spoil both my guys rotten as long as they behave and earn it.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

-People who don't listen even after being told something over and over again.
-People who don't clean up after their horse. I get that you're busy, but for god's sake, I don't want to walk straight through your horse's crap.
-People who don't put their tack/stuff away. Just because I clean up the aisles as a part of my mucking duties doesn't mean I want to put away your whips, helmets, and grooming buckets. Put it away!
-People who smoke while riding. Luckily there is absolutely NO smoking whatsoever at my barn, but at shows, this drives me nuts. I've seen quite a few people doing this, and it kills me. If you want to smoke and endanger YOUR horse, fine, but please, do NOT do it at a show around dozens of other horses!
-When I go out of my way to tidy up the stall racks for halters, fly masks, and lead ropes, then the next day there's an enormous tangled pile of lead ropes in the observation room. 
-Little kids thinking my horse is a perfect push-button horse. If you are in lessons, and riding my mare, obviously the instructor thinks you're good enough to set her head and not let her run off with you. But I guess you think it's fine to not enforce basic manners at all!
-People who try to talk to me while I'm riding. Maybe while I'm grooming and tacking up, or while we're cooling down, but otherwise, I need to be focused on my horse, not chatting with you.
-People who ask questions over and over and then don't learn from the answers.
-People who don't approach training/riding correctly, and think that they can jump right into something without consquences (personal rant, can't go into deatil).
-The aditude that 'my horse is the best and i'm the best and you suck becasue you aren't me and your horse isn't mine'.
-People who say one thing then change their story a day later. Especially annoying when it comes to the health and safety of my horse.

gonna stop now. as you can see, i'm annoyed a LOT.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

horseluver2435 said:


> -People who don't clean up after their horse. I get that you're busy, but for god's sake, I don't want to walk straight through your horse's crap.


YES! That annoys me so much! At the agistment property I keep my horses at, there is a very small sand round pen. When we first move your horses there the owner likes you to leave the horses in the round pen over night. 1+ horse/s left in a small round yard over night = Big mess. I usually end up keeping a rake in my car and rake it all up when they have moved their horses. Really? How hard is it?
Sorry, rant over. :lol:


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

reveriesgirly said:


> whats wrong with peta ?


Everything. I'm vegan and an animal rights activist and I STILL think they're a bunch of lunatics.


----------



## horsecrazy050 (Oct 20, 2009)

#1 Pet peeve of mine.
My daughter bringing my truck and trailer home from a weekend of horse camping/cowboyin and neglecting to clean it out. The horse part, manure; and living quaters part; change the sheets, take out old food, ect. I should not complain at least she puts gas in the truck. LOL.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

horsecrazy050 said:


> . I should not complain at least she puts gas in the truck. LOL.


Probably only b/c she would not have made it home with out doing that..????????


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok I missed this thread and obviously ticked some people off. When I said coddle and spoil yes I meant excessively my horse gets all sorts of kisses and love but not if she is naughty. I do believe you can have a balance between spoiled rotten and spoiled sweet. Also the $200 horse thing my horse was very cheap and is shaping into a very wonderful horse. My point is you dont always find a bombproof well trained horse from some add in the paper for a cheap horse. My other pet peeve are people who jump all over you for an opinion without thinking hmmm maybe she didnt mean to be nasty.


----------



## ZiggyKlepto (Aug 23, 2009)

I hate people who feed treats to "biters". I have a biter myself (he's getting much better!), and I get frustrated when another person's horse will mug me for a treat. It's not cute, it takes forever to correct, and trust me, they have no problem with the taste of human blood...

I also don't like people who insult 'insert breed here'. The worst is when they know you own that breed, see your horse standing right next to you, and insult them anyway. Really? Really?! You'd think they'd been taught better manners than that.

And Madeline Pickens. Woman drives me nuts... but that's not training.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

ZiggyKlepto said:


> And Madeline Pickens. Woman drives me nuts... but that's not training.


The only thing worse than a busybody is a busybody with a billion dollars. I do like Slim Pickens from the John Wayne movies and sometimes nose pickens if thier impressive.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, this'll be fun!
I hate people who blame everything on their horse ("It's not my fault! He wont listen!!")
I can't stand bad who use the whip to make their horse go, instead of their leg
I hate when people get a pony after they've only been riding for a couple months when I've been riding for 11 years and don't own one
I hate it when someone complains about their horse misbehaving when the reason they are is the rider's fault
I hate know-it-all riders who don't know what they're talking about
I hate it when people get mad at horses for stupid stuff
I hate when bratty little kids and teenagers have their trainer or mom hold their horse while they go eat or socialize
I also hate when said bratty child has their parent or groom tack up their horse for them (WTF!?)
I hate it when horses get spooky or flighty <:O
I hate it when I see an overweight person with a skinny horse. (I've seen it plenty of times at shows)
I hate when people smoke around horses
I hate seeing people drive their golfcarts up to arenas at horse shows when there are signs that say "Horses and Pedestrians ONLY Beyond this point"

^^


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

People that talk about their horse like it is an idiot
People that hit their horse for punishment
people that think they know about horses and try to educate others when they have no idea what they are talking about (actually, this can be quite amusing. A 12 year old snot head was telling a younger girl about how all horses of the "palomino breed" are dangerous. Her theory was based on one of our palomino QH mares who has a really bad attitude due to some past experiences)
I also hate people that try to force their horse into things using fear or violence. I really like monty roberts idea of giving them 2 choices, the bad choice only resulting in more work. 
It also drives me nuts when the young girls ride their horses, bring them back into the barn, take their tack off and then eat and socialize while their tired horse sits in its stall doing nothing.


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

For horses:
-bad manners(biting, dragging, not standing for mounting, kicking, head tossing, rearing, bucking, etc.)

For riders:
-People who come to the barn just to show off their new tack and end up crowding the arena as they walk around side by side chatting about nothing
-People who don't take the time to groom their horse properly
-poorly behaved kids
-know-it-alls
-green rider trying to train a green horse
-people who come upto/pet your horse without asking permission
-people who ride lame horses claiming that they're just sore and it'll work itself out


I can go on forever....


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

My aunt (who rides at a really hoity-toity eventer barn) said to me that no matter what the situation is, or how much experience a person has, owning a horse without having an instructor or trainer is dangerous to the owner and the horse. 

In some cases, I very much agree. But when she said this I could tell she was implying it _about me_ that REALLY pushed my buttons. I am doing a lot on my own, but I am not without guidance at my stable and I am never shy to ask for help at the slightest sign of trouble.

It irritates me that she doesn't seem to understand that some if the most important aspects of horsemanship can (and sometimes _must_) be learned directly from the horse.
.....

Other things that I have seen around my barn that really irritate me:

Those who don't clean up after their horse goes poo wherever that is, in the driveway, the hitching post, the ring, (the only places that don't bother me are trails/roads, paddocks and stalls) it isn't mandatory but come on people have some respect! 

Those who don't properly groom (especially the legs, girth, and back), warm up, or cool down their horses. For the simple reason that these actions are unhealthy, and show a lack of respect and proper horsemanship.

Those who don't clean their geldings/mares "nether regions." Once again, a matter of health, respect, and proper horsemanship.

Those who sporadically feed their horses very large portions of feed or "feed out of love". Especially when those horses have no work and are dangerously overweight.

Those who think I "starve my horse" because he gets a very small amount of feed. Your horse gets apples, carrots, and horse-cookies as treats, mine gets feed.

The things that irritate me the _very most_ are drivers who don't slow down or pay any attention to my horse and me when we're on the road. If they don't notice a *horse*, do they notice a kid on a bike? Or a stray dog? 

The other major thing is: If we're in the ring, on a trail ride, _whatever_ together and your horse kicks, bites, spooks, is green, bucks, or does *anything* that could potentially be *dangerous* tell me, heck tell everyone, it is a matter of *safety* for you, your horse and everyone else and their horses as well.

Generally, in the world of horses the things that bother me the most are the improper use of artificial aids, and the use of artificial methods to change ("enhance") a horse’s natural tendencies. I strongly abhor any sort of procedure, training method, or equipment for which the sole purpose is to cosmetically alter or unnaturally enhance, the look, movement or behavior of ANY animal.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> i hate when people think i good 'lucky' b/c all my horses are well behaved/ good jumpers/ good on the ground.
> 
> NO i did not get 'lucky' i trained them that way !
> 
> good hard work is NOT lucky !


Aye, cheers to that. I worked briefly where people had minimal regard for my horsemanship capabilities because they never saw me having to deal with or ride out bad behaviour. I seemed to have a pretty easy time of it. "She obviously doesn't know much because her horse is so good?" Huh?? I trained the bloody horse that way because I can't be bothered dealing with a pushy horse who doesn't know boundaries.


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

masatisan said:


> The things that irritate me the _very most_ are drivers who don't slow down or pay any attention to my horse and me when we're on the road. If they don't notice a *horse*, do they notice a kid on a bike? Or a stray dog?
> 
> .


I've actually had people HONK at me when I was out on the trail or riding along the fence (on the inside on the barn property). I've even had Harley's fly by at 140kmh, scaring the crap out of the young horse I was on and sending me crashing into the ground. 

One other incident that happened here: Two women were riding along the road when they saw a truck speeding towards them. They moved over, waved for him to slow down yet he kept coming and actually hit one of the horses. The horse died and the woman had her pelvis crushed into a hundred pieces. The worst part is.... the driver and passenger got out, yelled at the riders for being on the road and then fled.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I've always wanted to make a wee flag to hang on the end of a dressage whip that says something to the effect of "slow down, you a*seholes" that you could wave at passing drivers. 

I remember on one ride two cars and bike were all trying to pass me and each other at the same time. Not impressed.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

WHy do people feel the need to honk at horses? At the barn I ride, the outdoor ring is right next to the road. People constantly feel the need to revv the engine, yell, and/or honk at the horses!


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't mind if they slow down to watch or get out and QUIETLY observe, but yelling, honking and other nonsense is dangerous. I'm pretty sure its punishable too. Afterall they are endangering a life, not just your own but your horse as well and possibly others within the area. 

Atleast I hope....

Some drivers are just dumb, whereas others are malicious and purposely drive too close to spook the horse.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

> One other incident that happened here: Two women were riding along the road when they saw a truck speeding towards them. They moved over, waved for him to slow down yet he kept coming and actually hit one of the horses. The horse died and the woman had her pelvis crushed into a hundred pieces. The worst part is.... the driver and passenger got out, yelled at the riders for being on the road and then fled


That's really terrible. I am extremely lucky that my horse is used to just about every sort of road-going vehicle known to man. He is not startled by honking or yelling drivers, a few times I've even had people pull right up to us and ask to take our picture. Even though I consider him "safe" and "experienced" on the road I always keep my eyes and ears wide open and never ride without a helmet. 

Do you mind my asking whereabouts in Ontario you are?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I used to ride as far over to the side of the road as I could but I have gotten tired of cars passing at 65 mph so now I ride right in the traffic lane in the direction I'm going. I figure that I have every bit as much right to the road as a bike rider or tractor and at least this way they have to slow down before they pass me.


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

masatisan said:


> That's really terrible. I am extremely lucky that my horse is used to just about every sort of road-going vehicle known to man. He is not startled by honking or yelling drivers, a few times I've even had people pull right up to us and ask to take our picture. Even though I consider him "safe" and "experienced" on the road I always keep my eyes and ears wide open and never ride without a helmet.
> 
> Do you mind my asking whereabouts in Ontario you are?


 
They actually moved to the far side, off the road but she still got hit. 

I'm north east of Toronto but I ride up in Aurora. Used to work at RCRA until the tornado hit.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> We should all remember that Horsemanship is not taught in vet school! Just because a person has DVM after thier name doesn't mean that they now how to handle animals.


This is a really important point to remember actually. Very little to no animal handling is taught in school, but that is not what the vet is there to teach you about. Your relationship with your vet is a partnership, much like that with your horse. The vet is the expert on medicine, you are the expert on your animal. Now, a vet should know enough handling to keep themselves from being in a dangerous situation but you are not calling your vet out to handle or train your animal, you are calling them out to give you medical advice. It goes both ways, I don't know how many times a year we get completely unmanageable and unbroke colts in for castrating or treating. If the animal is untrained or dangerous, there is no obligation to help it. As a matter of fact, the veterinarian's first obligation is to the safety of the humans both legally and in the oath they have taken.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Scoutrider said:


> .
> People who think that The Black Stallion is real, and that their first horse can be a rank Arab stallion and that within a week they will be galloping tackless down the beach.


Okay, this had me laughing out loud.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

My biggest and ultimate pet peeve is when people blame the horse for something that is actually the rider's fault..happens WAY to often.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I run alot of roads, extremely busy roads and I do NOT expect people to slow down for me. Slowing down can cause an accident. I jog along the side of the road on the shoulder about 6 inches off the pavement facing traffic and I expect cars to maintain speed and my guy is fine with that.
Try running down a hill with a guard rail to your left, a 3 foot paved shoulder and a narrow highway and have a transport truck coming at you at speed?? Unless you have a really steady horse you could be in serious trouble quickly. My guys are rock solid for that even if it is raining and the truck is throwing up a wall of water.

One of my pet peeves is people who actually stop on the road to let me cross. That is more dangerous then just speeding on by and letting me cross after they are past. I have caused 2 rearenders because people stop in the middle of the road, being nice.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

lexxwolfen said:


> I've actually had people HONK at me when I was out on the trail or riding along the fence (on the inside on the barn property). I've even had Harley's fly by at 140kmh, scaring the crap out of the young horse I was on and sending me crashing into the ground.
> 
> .


If you are on your side of the fence well off the road and your horse still spooks then maybe it isn't ready for traffic.
I drive a harley and 140 on a harley?? I hardly think so. They are not noted for their speed and actually at 100 plus they become very uncomfortable.
Putting the speed aside what should the harley driver have done?? You are not even on the side of the road.


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok .. I hate people who buy EVERY supplement they can thinking it makes them look knowledgeable. 

Your 12 year old horse that gets ridden twice a week does NOT need a million different supplements to be healthy.. in fact.. pay more attention to the QUALITY of hay and water he/she is getting, a salt and mineral source and you might find his health (and your pocket book) may be all the better for it.


Kristine


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

my number one peeve is people who get the horse,trailer,saddles,tack,etc. and either get afraid of the horse because theve created some dangerous bad habit or they just get the horse to show off and they never take care of it.only when show season comes around.the peeve is expecially bad when its my couzin whos sharing my barn.she sold her horse about a year ago.lucky me got to get all the horse stuff she bought!!!


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> If you are on your side of the fence well off the road and your horse still spooks then maybe it isn't ready for traffic.
> I drive a harley and 140 on a harley?? I hardly think so. They are not noted for their speed and actually at 100 plus they become very uncomfortable.
> Putting the speed aside what should the harley driver have done?? You are not even on the side of the road.


On my side of the fence and still a good 20-30ft from the road. He's been ridden with cars and such going by without issue before, but for some reason the harley just scared him senseless. Not only that but it was a cool down after working him, so he wasn't fresh out of the paddock either. 

I meant 140 KM/h not mph. And is it that much to ask that a driver atleast go the speed limit, especially on a one lane road? I'm pretty sure slowing down 60km to go the limit would've quietted it down some. Even in a stock civic, if I'm blasting around at 140kmh it's considerably louder than if I'm going 80(speed limit). 

And for something like a 1130cc V-rod, it can go in excess of 200kmh, 140kmh is nothing for a bike unless its a honda cbr 125, which is pretty much on the same level as scooters.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I guess mine is kind of when people treat horses like a dog or a cat type of pet. I've had friends who have done this and you CANNOT treat a stock animal who weighs 800+ pounds like a dog or a cat. #1 because of the size and #2 because a horse does not EVER ever for a second think like a dog or a cat. I love my horse and we have a connection and that is because I never forget that she is a horse (prey animal) and treat her accordingly (to avoid being trampled)


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farmpony84*
> _...PETA
> _
> ...


FYI - PETA is a wonderful organization that is just looking out for the animals. As a rider, I wish they would understand a bit better that some horses learn to enjoy being ridden. But as a Vegan, I find the "People Eating Tasty Animals" thing highly offensive, and think it is inappropriate for a horse forum.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I have one I'd like to add:
-When you are riding someone else's horse in a show, the horse refuses the jump, and the owner blames it all on you, like "if only you weren't so afraid of the jumps!" or "it was just pilot error!" Yes, I also hate it when riders blame horses for everything, but sometimes the horse is misbehaving!!!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

"You don't follow So-and-so's methods?!?! Oh my. I just don't know how you manage. Your poor horses, they are probably ruined by now. How long have you had them? Oh my. If you would just follow so-and-so, all of your problems would be solved. Marital problems, health problems, car trouble, tough math problems, and your horse will all just be perfect if you just follow him/her."


----------



## AlbertaHighCountry (Oct 27, 2009)

I find it funny that almost every "pet" peeve posted here is about the people who handle the horse.
I hated when my horse thought it was funny to bite my butt when I wasn't looking.
When a horse pulls when tied,
when a horse will purposefully fall on you when trimming their feet...
Yes, these manners can be taught or be worked out, but those are my Pet Peeves...lol


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Clementine said:


> FYI - PETA is a wonderful organization that is just looking out for the animals. As a rider, I wish they would understand a bit better that some horses learn to enjoy being ridden. But as a Vegan, I find the "People Eating Tasty Animals" thing highly offensive, and think it is inappropriate for a horse forum.


PETA is not wonderful. 

im not a vegan but my sister is & we were doing some research & PETA has an 'easier' [i guess] standard for being a vegan. they let people eat food with animals/ animal protucts if they dont have 'that much' in them. a true vegan would not agree with this. 

also, they harrass people & bomb buildings. i would know, my mum works in vaccine development [hiv/aids] & does testing on animals [which you HAVE to do or you cant make a vaccine in the US !!] PETA has sent her terrible/nasty emails & have protested outside of our house. they called us devils from hell & threw stuff & trashed our yard. 

i have no respect for them. on the other hand i do have respect for CAA [compassionate acition for animals] bc they are peaceful & promote vegiterianism/veganism, but dont HATE those who dont agree.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

(in no particular order)

*Riding in a group with people who have no common sense or trail etiquette, especially when it involves drinking.

*Parents who bring their kids to the barn or equine events and don't supervise or discipline them, but they believe in the "it takes a village" idea and expect other people to keep an eye on their kids so they don't get hurt.

*The "arena rider" or "indoor rider" mentality among many show riders, at least when it is combined with the belief that they are superior to those who prefer trail riding. It's fine with me if they only want to ride in an arena, but don't claim to be a better rider with a better horse when you are scared of riding down long, steep and/or muddy hills, and your horse has lived in a barn its whole life and is afraid to even walk through a puddle. 

*Devoted, starry-eyed, cult-like, Kool-Aid drinking followers of Natural Horsemanship gurus who blindly follow everything the trainer does and think it is pure brilliance, buy all of the overpriced merchandise, constantly try to "convert" other people at their barn, and "shun the nonbelievers" who don't follow their idol's training program. 

*The Big Lick/Padded Show horse division for Tennessee Walking Horses. Ugh.


'nuff said.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Horses that are forced to perform like this.


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like they're trying to mimic the tolt


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Padded Walking horses. It is the way they are shown. When done correctly there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Clementine said:


> But as a Vegan, I find the "People Eating Tasty Animals" thing highly offensive, and think it is inappropriate for a horse forum.


It would be inappropriate for a Vegan forum but I don't think it's inappropriate here. If we aren't supposed to eat animals why are they so delicious? Seriously, we are biologically set up to chew and digest both plant and animal protiens. There are some vitamins that you can only get from animal protien. I respect your choice to be animal free but you need to lighten up and realize that not only does most of the world disagree with you but we're not even interested in debating it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> Horses that are forced to perform like this.
> YouTube - The Gamblers Prescription


I absolutly agree!!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

People who borrow my stuff at the barn (hoof pick, brushes etc) without asking and then don't even bother to put it back :evil:


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Padded Walking horses. It is the way they are shown. When done correctly there is nothing wrong with it.


With the shoing package that they wear are they allowed to run in pastures or are they stall bound all the time????


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

RiosDad said:


> With the shoing package that they wear are they allowed to run in pastures or are they stall bound all the time????


I'm sure they can go out into the pastures. I don't see how it could affect that.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

By the way, I have WAY to many pet peeves to put here. Most have been meantioned already. LOL


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> I'm sure they can go out into the pastures. I don't see how it could affect that.


Is that a guess?? Hang around the farriers forum and you will find any horse wearing a package like that spends all his time stall bound. To run and play like a normal horse wearing all that foot will just tear it off.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm almost certian (everything I've heard) that horses with the padded shoes are not ever turned out with them on. TWH and Saddlebreds (I think some Morgans too). Too easy to get ripped off and cause injury. During the show season these horses are stalled pretty much all the time.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I'm almost certian (everything I've heard) that horses with the padded shoes are not ever turned out with them on. TWH and Saddlebreds (I think some Morgans too). Too easy to get ripped off and cause injury. During the show season these horses are stalled pretty much all the time.


Shame...poor horses.....that is really not fair for them.

Another pet peeve to add to the list for me. LOL


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I used to ride a horse at a Morgan show barn. It wasn't a Morgan, or a show horse, but I got to see some of the lovely things those horses get to go through.

None of the show horses leave their stalls, except to get worked. They are all in bussels (tail setters) unless they are being worked and to protect the bussels the horses are all blanketed, all the time. Usually, they are all also in neck sweaters to get that nice "thin" throatlatch. To keep them thin looking, they aren't given hay to munch on and are fed mostly concentrates.
There was one stallion that started kicking, so they put kicking chains on him. He still kicked, so they hobbled him. Then he kicked with both legs so they hobbled him to the floor. Then he started biting his sides, through his blanket, so they put a heavier one on him.
This was not even a riding stallion - he did halter. They took the horse down to the states and sold him for tens of thousands of dollars as a halter stallion. Just absurd.

I have a lot more pet peeves


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ That crap drives me nuts. *breathe* Sorry I'm trying not to go on a long rambling rant!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> None of the show horses leave their stalls, except to get worked. They are all in bussels (tail setters) unless they are being worked and to protect the bussels the horses are all blanketed, all the time. Usually, they are all also in neck sweaters to get that nice "thin" throatlatch. To keep them thin looking, they aren't given hay to munch on and are fed mostly concentrates.
> There was one stallion that started kicking, so they put kicking chains on him. He still kicked, so they hobbled him. Then he kicked with both legs so they hobbled him to the floor. Then he started biting his sides, through his blanket, so they put a heavier one on him.
> This was not even a riding stallion - he did halter. They took the horse down to the states and sold him for tens of thousands of dollars as a halter stallion. Just absurd.


I wish I could take heavy metal boots and put them on those people, with chains around their legs and heavy blankets all cooped up in a small room! See how they feel! Stupid people....

They don't deserve to own ANY animal on this earth. If I said that THEY are animals, that would insult the animals.....


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> I wish I could take heavy metal boots and put them on those people, with chains around their legs and heavy blankets all cooped up in a small room! See how they feel! Stupid people....
> 
> They don't deserve to own ANY animal on this earth. If I said that THEY are animals, that would insult the animals.....


Don't forget to add chemicals to make them sore. I know that is outlawed so it doesn't happen:?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

RiosDad said:


> Don't forget to add chemicals to make them sore. I know that is outlawed so it doesn't happen:?


That is sick....I'm sure you do still get some people who go behind their backs to carry on with it. You can make something illegal, it doesn't mean people won't do it. = (


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have alot and I'm not afraid to say that I'm an angry person  So I'm going to pick a few and I honestly might offend some people...

People who judge those who use harsher bits without knowing the situation or even knowing how to use the bits themselves

People who argue with me about what a warmblood is and isn't.

People who insist that a horse can't be considered a certain breed if it isn't registered with that association. bullcrap.

People who buy very nice horses when they are not ready or don't deserve them

People who talk beyond their ability

People who insist on judging others by what discipline they are in. You have never been one so shut it!

People who judge other people's horses based on breed. I see this a lot in the draft people vs non-draft people.

People who push up the levels regardless of the horse's physical and mental capacity. Especially in eventing.

bleh... I'll add more later... I'm sure


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh I have another one.................It bugs me when people stand up on a horse's back. I think its dangerous and has no purpose whatsoever and can't be all that comfortable for the horse.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I hate when a child has their parent or groom tack up their horse for them (WTF!?)


I have had my dad tack up my horse a few times. When I first got started, and sometimes at shows depending on how early I get into my suit. We don't want anything to get on my suit so he usually tacks her up for me.



nrhareiner said:


> Padded Walking horses. It is the way they are shown. When done correctly there is nothing wrong with it.


There is nothing wrong with it if done correctly. But the thing is most people don't do it correctly.... I had a padded horse once and she got ridden every day, put in a round pen for three hours, bathed every week, and when the round pen was too muddy or it was too bad to ride she was put on a Walker for an hour and then picketed by the barn to graze. Better than some horses get. And during the fall and winter her pads came off and she was allowed to run in the pasture with the others.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

1 When people think training a horse means jumping on and holding on till they get bucked off

2 When your in the ring with someone and they hog it saying "watch out!" It's like, "hey if you wanna jump your horse go in another ring!"

3 When someone else gets on your horse and is riding him totally different than you do and it kinda ruins what you are trying to fix. My horse is western, and my friend is a dressage rider and she rides Dee just like that, i hate it!

I have more but ill have to think about them


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

The owner of one horse I used to ride kept insisting that her horse wasn't lame, just "sore" and to ride him out. I was the only rider for the horse and would spend many days coming up to just groom and steam his back which was VERY sore. I tried to convince the owner to get a vet or chiropractor out, but all she could do was ***** and whine that I wasn't riding. AFTER I left she got an earful from some friend still at that barn about how I would make sure the horse was sound before even thinking of riding him.
That owner had 8 other horses whom I feel really bad for... ride it out? Ride out his back problem? ****ing idiot.


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh and people who insist that horses are dumb.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

lexxwolfen said:


> Oh and people who insist that horses are dumb.


i hate that too ! i truly believe my horse scout is smarter than most people


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

People who don't brush there horses before they ride or after.
People who make negative comments about my horses just because they are Appys.
People who hit their horses over the head just because they whinnied at another horse.
People who are always yanking on thier horses mouth.
People who start horses with rusty bits so that it hurts them.
People who act like their horses are better than mine.
Etc Etc...


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Appy Luvr said:


> People who make negative comments about my horses just because they are Appys.
> quote]
> 
> 
> I love appys!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

okay here goes:
1. People who can't control their horses so they automatically use a harsher bit
2. People who tell me what bit my horse needs
3. People who are not my trainer that tell me what way my horse needs to be ridden when they have never seen her before in their life
4. When someone says that they can hit a horse because its "just a horse"
5. When people jump their horses too high for their ability


Probs think of more later lol xx


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoever said "stupid people" pretty much covered it. For me anyways. 

Oh yeah. 

Hypocrites drive me nuts. 

People who cannot discuss an issue rationally. I really don't see how you can solve real problems if you refuse to dicuss something logically. It's one thing if you want to rant, just don't pretend you want to come up with solutions then. 

People who say that humans aren't animals.

People who treat animals like they're people. I think that it is a great disservice to an animal to treat it like you would a person. Then they wonder why their "insert animal type here" acts all crazy.

People who let their dogs become fat/obese.

Hmmm... I could probably go on and on.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

"Whoever said "stupid people" pretty much covered it. For me anyways." 

That was me. Covered all bases and saved me from writing a novel.


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

People who ride their horse once a month or less then wonder why he's impossible to catch or is acting crazy.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

How about when people have a problem with their horse and they ask for advice but then won't listen to ANY of it. Or they just think of reasons why they can't follow the advice.


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

^^^YES. ugh....


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> 5. When people jump their horses too high for their ability


errr i hate that too ! a girl at my barn has a horse that broke his withers & she tries to jump him like 5ft. he hangs his knees soooo bad over just 2ft, i think he cant physically lift them up any higher. hes just not that athletic of a horse any ways....it drives me crazy bc she gets mad at him when he stops at jumps or catches a leg & breaks poles.....its just so obvious he isnt capable of it....


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

This one relates to horses only in that when people do it, they look like horses asses to me -- rapidfire, loud, mouth-open, gum-chewing! For some inexplicable reason lots of women around here seem to think that this makes them look trendy and cool (or something). I just don't get it. PLEASE keep your mouth shut when you have gum in there! 

(On second thought, I take it back. I don't want to insult any horses!)


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

I hate when I have to listen to people sit and claim to be trainers when it's obvious they aren't.
I hate when people sit and bash something they have proved/admitted to know nothing/very little about.
I hate when people bash someONE they have only seen ride a handful of times or are basing their opinions solely off of someone else's observations.
I hate when people say that so and so is mean/abusive to their horse because they did this, this, and this without even understanding the situation.
I hate when people say using whips/spurs is cruel.
I hate when people say cathedrals, spades, twisted snaffles, etc are evil torture devices.
I hate when people make un-educated observations.
I hate when people use the argument "if your horse is so broke why do you ride in a -inserthighportedbithere-"
I hate when people pick the worst example of something and base their opinions solely off of that.


----------

